# Thanks To Everyone For Advice



## vendorsw21 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well we finally picked up our 2009 Outback 210 on Friday. The night before I barely slept. I was really nervous about driving it home and more importantly backing it into my driveway. The delivery of the trailer went as well as can be expected. I'm disappointed in the dealers I've dealt with over the years but that is another topic. I have a '07 Toyota Tundra with a 4.7 engine and tow package. I was concerned prior to taking delivery that my truck might not have enough umph to haul this thing but to my surprise it performed well and dare I say she seemed to enjoy it. I will have to give her an oil change for all her hard work. LOL. Backing it in was uneventful which is good. I must give honourable mention to my wife for her patience during all this. Spent today moving into our new trailer. Loads of room and we are quite excited and pleased. Tested the furnace, fridge, all the lights. Kids jumped on the beds. I noticed there other Outbackers in the Greater Toronto Area. Just want to let you know I'm in Hamilton.
Again, a big thanks to all for answering my questions and alleviating my nervousness.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

vendorsw21 said:


> Well we finally picked up our 2009 Outback 210 on Friday. The night before I barely slept. I was really nervous about driving it home and more importantly backing it into my driveway. The delivery of the trailer went as well as can be expected. I'm disappointed in the dealers I've dealt with over the years but that is another topic. I have a '07 Toyota Tundra with a 4.7 engine and tow package. I was concerned prior to taking delivery that my truck might not have enough umph to haul this thing but to my surprise it performed well and dare I say she seemed to enjoy it. I will have to give her an oil change for all her hard work. LOL. Backing it in was uneventful which is good. I must give honourable mention to my wife for her patience during all this. Spent today moving into our new trailer. Loads of room and we are quite excited and pleased. Tested the furnace, fridge, all the lights. Kids jumped on the beds. I noticed there other Outbackers in the Greater Toronto Area. Just want to let you know I'm in Hamilton.
> Again, a big thanks to all for answering my questions and alleviating my nervousness.


One of our clients is from Hamilton!! So I know you can be in my yard for a visit in just over 4 hours!! You're welcome to come (as are all OBer's)


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

vendorsw21 said:


> Well we finally picked up our 2009 Outback 210 on Friday. The night before I barely slept. I was really nervous about driving it home and more importantly backing it into my driveway. The delivery of the trailer went as well as can be expected. I'm disappointed in the dealers I've dealt with over the years but that is another topic. I have a '07 Toyota Tundra with a 4.7 engine and tow package. I was concerned prior to taking delivery that my truck might not have enough umph to haul this thing but to my surprise it performed well and dare I say she seemed to enjoy it. I will have to give her an oil change for all her hard work. LOL. Backing it in was uneventful which is good. I must give honourable mention to my wife for her patience during all this. Spent today moving into our new trailer. Loads of room and we are quite excited and pleased. Tested the furnace, fridge, all the lights. Kids jumped on the beds. I noticed there other Outbackers in the Greater Toronto Area. Just want to let you know I'm in Hamilton.
> Again, a big thanks to all for answering my questions and alleviating my nervousness.


Congrats on the new outback, we are picking our new 250RS up the end of April and I'm sure we will be sleepless as you were the night before too. We also have a Toyota Tundra 2008 which I'm happy to hear does the job. We are in Burlington. I'm glad to hear we have a outback neighbour! I'm sure we will be passing each other on the QEW. We purchased our Outback from Camping in Style where did you get yours? We also just ordered our Outbacker sticker with our user name on it, have you got your yet? Where are you camping this year? We are planning a week in MacGregor Provincial Park, a week-end in Darian Lake, a week at Awenda Provincial Park and two weeks at Shirkstons. Can't wait!

Julie


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

vendorsw21 said:


> Well we finally picked up our 2009 Outback 210 on Friday. The night before I barely slept. I was really nervous about driving it home and more importantly backing it into my driveway. The delivery of the trailer went as well as can be expected. I'm disappointed in the dealers I've dealt with over the years but that is another topic. I have a '07 Toyota Tundra with a 4.7 engine and tow package. I was concerned prior to taking delivery that my truck might not have enough umph to haul this thing but to my surprise it performed well and dare I say she seemed to enjoy it. I will have to give her an oil change for all her hard work. LOL. Backing it in was uneventful which is good. I must give honourable mention to my wife for her patience during all this. Spent today moving into our new trailer. Loads of room and we are quite excited and pleased. Tested the furnace, fridge, all the lights. Kids jumped on the beds. I noticed there other Outbackers in the Greater Toronto Area. Just want to let you know I'm in Hamilton.
> Again, a big thanks to all for answering my questions and alleviating my nervousness.


 I am sooo jealous!! Enjoy it!! Gotta love that big floorplan in such a little camper. Let me tell you something I read on hear awhile back about backing it up. Everyone had a first time and most decent campers with empathize and some will offer to help!


----------



## vendorsw21 (Oct 31, 2008)

AbbeysRoad said:


> Well we finally picked up our 2009 Outback 210 on Friday. The night before I barely slept. I was really nervous about driving it home and more importantly backing it into my driveway. The delivery of the trailer went as well as can be expected. I'm disappointed in the dealers I've dealt with over the years but that is another topic. I have a '07 Toyota Tundra with a 4.7 engine and tow package. I was concerned prior to taking delivery that my truck might not have enough umph to haul this thing but to my surprise it performed well and dare I say she seemed to enjoy it. I will have to give her an oil change for all her hard work. LOL. Backing it in was uneventful which is good. I must give honourable mention to my wife for her patience during all this. Spent today moving into our new trailer. Loads of room and we are quite excited and pleased. Tested the furnace, fridge, all the lights. Kids jumped on the beds. I noticed there other Outbackers in the Greater Toronto Area. Just want to let you know I'm in Hamilton.
> Again, a big thanks to all for answering my questions and alleviating my nervousness.


Congrats on the new outback, we are picking our new 250RS up the end of April and I'm sure we will be sleepless as you were the night before too. We also have a Toyota Tundra 2008 which I'm happy to hear does the job. We are in Burlington. I'm glad to hear we have a outback neighbour! I'm sure we will be passing each other on the QEW. We purchased our Outback from Camping in Style where did you get yours? We also just ordered our Outbacker sticker with our user name on it, have you got your yet? Where are you camping this year? We are planning a week in MacGregor Provincial Park, a week-end in Darian Lake, a week at Awenda Provincial Park and two weeks at Shirkstons. Can't wait!

Julie
[/quote]

We got ours at Camping in Style too We bought it at the Toronto RV show last fall. We haven't heard about an Outbacker sticker. We are camping at Bon echo and Arrowhead. We camped at MacGregor before. You'll love it. We've camped Darien Lake too. How is Shirkstons?


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

vendorsw21 said:


> I must give honourable mention to my wife for her patience during all this. Spent today moving into our new trailer. Loads of room and we are quite excited and pleased. Tested the furnace, fridge, all the lights. Kids jumped on the beds. I noticed there other Outbackers in the Greater Toronto Area. Just want to let you know I'm in Hamilton.


Gotta give all wives out there some kudos for first time towing experiences. My wife put up with my stress during the cruise home from the dealership with our TT.

Hello to Canada from CA! We were in your neck of the woods in September of 2007. Beautiful country and Toronto is one of the best cities I have visited! I would head back in a heatbeat or should I say if something "Closer to the Heart" was in town....


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

vendorsw21 said:


> Well we finally picked up our 2009 Outback 210 on Friday. The night before I barely slept. I was really nervous about driving it home and more importantly backing it into my driveway. The delivery of the trailer went as well as can be expected. I'm disappointed in the dealers I've dealt with over the years but that is another topic. I have a '07 Toyota Tundra with a 4.7 engine and tow package. I was concerned prior to taking delivery that my truck might not have enough umph to haul this thing but to my surprise it performed well and dare I say she seemed to enjoy it. I will have to give her an oil change for all her hard work. LOL. Backing it in was uneventful which is good. I must give honourable mention to my wife for her patience during all this. Spent today moving into our new trailer. Loads of room and we are quite excited and pleased. Tested the furnace, fridge, all the lights. Kids jumped on the beds. I noticed there other Outbackers in the Greater Toronto Area. Just want to let you know I'm in Hamilton.
> Again, a big thanks to all for answering my questions and alleviating my nervousness.


Congrats on the new outback, we are picking our new 250RS up the end of April and I'm sure we will be sleepless as you were the night before too. We also have a Toyota Tundra 2008 which I'm happy to hear does the job. We are in Burlington. I'm glad to hear we have a outback neighbour! I'm sure we will be passing each other on the QEW. We purchased our Outback from Camping in Style where did you get yours? We also just ordered our Outbacker sticker with our user name on it, have you got your yet? Where are you camping this year? We are planning a week in MacGregor Provincial Park, a week-end in Darian Lake, a week at Awenda Provincial Park and two weeks at Shirkstons. Can't wait!

Julie
[/quote]

We got ours at Camping in Style too We bought it at the Toronto RV show last fall. We haven't heard about an Outbacker sticker. We are camping at Bon echo and Arrowhead. We camped at MacGregor before. You'll love it. We've camped Darien Lake too. How is Shirkstons?
[/quote]
We bought ours at the Toronto RV show as well, we bought ours on the first day of the show. We got the show model, now see you were probably in our trailer already. Ha Ha. We have been to Bon Echo it is one of my favorite provincial parks that I have been to. We spent a week in Arrowhead last year, it was nice, great falls there, you can rent canoes and/or kayaks and paddle to the falls from the beach which is a nice trip. We have been to Shirkstons for the last few years. It's great, but quite a bit different from a provincial park. It's a resort. There is two pools, hot tub, water slides, two beaches, a quarry, tennis, skate board park and a whole entertainment facility which is attached to the pool areas, with two bars which have entertainment and bands. There is something for everyone of all ages. It's nice because it's so close to us as well.
I can't remember the site to order the stickers, I will have to ask Brad, but will get back to you, unless someone else has the web site.

Julie


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

vendorsw21 said:


> Well we finally picked up our 2009 Outback 210 on Friday. The night before I barely slept. I was really nervous about driving it home and more importantly backing it into my driveway. The delivery of the trailer went as well as can be expected. I'm disappointed in the dealers I've dealt with over the years but that is another topic. I have a '07 Toyota Tundra with a 4.7 engine and tow package. I was concerned prior to taking delivery that my truck might not have enough umph to haul this thing but to my surprise it performed well and dare I say she seemed to enjoy it. I will have to give her an oil change for all her hard work. LOL. Backing it in was uneventful which is good. I must give honourable mention to my wife for her patience during all this. Spent today moving into our new trailer. Loads of room and we are quite excited and pleased. Tested the furnace, fridge, all the lights. Kids jumped on the beds. I noticed there other Outbackers in the Greater Toronto Area. Just want to let you know I'm in Hamilton.
> Again, a big thanks to all for answering my questions and alleviating my nervousness.


Hey, I've been to Hamilton!!! You guys have that big elephant, right??? If I remember correctly it was killed by a train after pushing a baby elephant off the tracks............................ or something like that! My buddy married one of your local girls. Nice people in that area!

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Where are the pictures???


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't know why they call it "Backing Up" when you spend all that time going forward!!!!

About the decals - type in "stickers" in the search bar and it should lead you to them.

Brad


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome fellow Canadians from Hamilton and Burlington!


----------

